# Meme Generator



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

I've been addicted to this site... memegenerator.net

If you're aware of the Advice Dog meme, then this should be familiar to you. You can make a meme say anything you want, and even submit your own! I made Advice King, Advice Mario (CD-i Mario, Malleo, and Mario Head), Advice Luigi (Mama Luigi, Gay Luigi, and Weegee), Sonic Sez, ****** Girl, Hurr Guy (my friend, lol), Brat Penguins, HNNNNNNGGG, Abridged Advice, God Warrior, and Diagnostic House. Talk about addiction, lol.

<big>WARING: USER GENERATED MEMES MAY CONTAIN EXPLICIT CONTENT</big>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Ill try it later


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

...Did someone here just make that Toad one? XD


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ...Did someone here just make that Toad one? XD


I did make the toad one which says, 

"Okay, now what?"
"Now what are you doing"..


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, thought so.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suck at making stuff. If it is easy, I can do it. If it is hard, I will try and not succeed.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

http://memegenerator.net/Instances/******-Girl-I-can-count-To-Potato7.jpg

Classic, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 9, 2009)

Wow, the last thing the internet needs is a faster way to spawn memes.

No jkjk it's fabu XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

YGOTAS FTW, lol.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 9, 2009)

Do you... know what a meme is? Making a random picture on a website =/= a meme.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Do you... know what a meme is? Making a random picture on a website =/= a meme.


Yes, I know, but each image generator is considered a different "meme" on that site. They're all really just variations of the Advice Dog meme.


----------



## Tyrai (May 10, 2009)

*Waits to get told off* o_o'


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> *Waits to get told off* o_o'


XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

I'm guessing FOM just made the Luigi/Weege ones... <_<


----------



## Zachary (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 13, 2009)

I made one!

Try it!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 13, 2009)

xD : My sucky meme >_>


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 13, 2009)

http://memegenerator.net/Content/Images/Instances/633812878997293965.jpg

Lol.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> http://memegenerator.net/Content/Images/Instances/633812878997293965.jpg
> 
> Lol.


I lol'd


----------

